# Step Alarm :- Trakker EK (02 model)



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

Hi yo'all,

Not an electric step. manual operated both up "n "down.
After travelling some distance the step must fall slightly and thus the alarm inidicates. Pushing up and "home" the alarm ceases and so to the next time !! 
Could be in a few miles.!!!

Any mods or ideas..Welcomed..

Regards
Judith & Graham


----------

